# Self Defense: BJJ or MMA?



## jurat13

As always, I would like to improve my self defense capabilities.  I am considering taking BJJ or MMA.  

Seeking opinions on which may provide me with the best option to improve my self defense.  

I am looking to gain ground fighting capabilities to complement my two years of Muay Thai, and one year of Boxing experience.  Keep in mind that despite having trained in muay thai and boxing, I can still use more training, proficiency, etc in both areas.

Thanks,

Walter


----------



## MJS

jurat13 said:


> As always, I would like to improve my self defense capabilities. I am considering taking BJJ or MMA.
> 
> Seeking opinions on which may provide me with the best option to improve my self defense.
> 
> I am looking to gain ground fighting capabilities to complement my two years of Muay Thai, and one year of Boxing experience. Keep in mind that despite having trained in muay thai and boxing, I can still use more training, proficiency, etc in both areas.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Walter


 
Depends on what you're looking for.  Usually pure BJJ will focus strictly on the ground.  So yes, if you're looking to round out your skills, and want to focus on the ground, I'd say go with BJJ.  MMA will encompass many things.  You'll probably get the complete package in the form of striking, kicking as well as ground work.  If you already have the stand up and kicking from boxing and MT, then go with the BJJ.  No matter which one you go with, you will most likely benefit from either one. 

Now, if you're looking for weapon defense, mult. attack defense, you'd probably be better off with the FMAs, Kenpo, Ninjutsu, etc.


----------



## arnisador

Both are good. I agree with the post above. BJJ is great if your stand-up game is in shape, and otherwise MMA is a great all-around system (let's be honest, the techniques used in it are fairly well codified by now)...for one-on-one unarmed fights. Don't overlook Flipino martial arts for weapons defense and something for multiple opponents (both bad situations to fin d yourself in).

Jeet Kune Do gives a nice mix.


----------



## D Dempsey

MJS said:


> Depends on what you're looking for.  Usually pure BJJ will focus strictly on the ground.


Most of the time no.  "Pure" BJJ will have a decent amount of time focused on self-defense and some takedowns.  What you're describing is more competition BJJ.



arnisador said:


> Don't overlook Flipino martial arts for weapons defense and something for multiple opponents (both bad situations to fin d yourself in).


I think a great mix would be BJJ amd FMA, all the bases would be covered.


----------



## MJS

D Dempsey said:


> Most of the time no. "Pure" BJJ will have a decent amount of time focused on self-defense and some takedowns. What you're describing is more competition BJJ.


 
My apologies.  I guess that was a bit misleading.  The OP was asking about BJJ vs. MMA and what would suit him better.  When I said pure BJJ, I was talking more of just what you said...ground work, takedowns, etc., but really no stand up striking or kicking.  MMA would offer that.

Hope that cleared things up. 

Mike


----------



## D Dempsey

No need to apologize, as I know it can be misleading.  As far as MMA or BJJ that is kind of a hard one.  There really are not a lot of MMA gyms that don't offer BJJ for groundwork, so likely that is what you would probably end up learning.  Other than that if you can find a good MMA gym in your area it should give you what you're looking for.


----------



## TheOriginalName

If i might drop in a quick word......

If i were looking for a system to improve my self defence i would be inclined to go with MMA. 

The reason - it's a more rounded system that will teach how to standup and keep your distance and if need be how to get in and take things to the ground. 

The thing to note is that you need to find a MMA gym that offers an integrated approach - not a three step approach as most do (standup - wrestling - grappling). 

Again just my thoughts on the topic.


----------



## jurat13

I thank you all for your responses.  I just attended my first full BJJ class.  It was a great, tough workout, but I think I may have found my new home in Martial Arts.

Thanks again,

Walter


----------



## arnisador

Good for you! It's great stuff. Keep us apprised of your progress!


----------



## Twin Fist

Niether one

BUT

if you have to pick one, go towards a gym that teaches a well rounded MMA program.






jurat13 said:


> As always, I would like to improve my self defense capabilities.  I am considering taking BJJ or MMA.
> 
> Seeking opinions on which may provide me with the best option to improve my self defense.
> 
> I am looking to gain ground fighting capabilities to complement my two years of Muay Thai, and one year of Boxing experience.  Keep in mind that despite having trained in muay thai and boxing, I can still use more training, proficiency, etc in both areas.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Walter


----------



## tellner

Martial arts is not self defense. 

Martial arts training may be useful for self defense. But they aren't the same thing.

BJJ and MMA will both do great things for you that will improve your health, fitness, confidence, aggression, physical skills, and a hundred other things that will give you better self defense. They won't lead you astray, and when you have more flight time and a better perspective you can pick up the things that will work better for your self defense needs.


----------



## Twin Fist

Dammit Tellner, stop making sense. You start making sense and my whole world view goes ker-plooey..........


----------

